# Obsidian Energy



## Woodson (Mar 17, 2016)

$OBE $OBE.CA - Obsidian Energy - Oil and Gas company very undervalued - rally good investment now that WTI is going up and up!


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

There's a reason they had to change their name. Can't change their spots.


----------



## Woodson (Mar 17, 2016)

OBE WTI Up we’re getting closer to $60 watch Obsidian Energy rally big tomorrow and everyday after! Bullish look at the charts too! Hedge funds buying also!


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Careful, you are sounding like a boiler room stock promoter. Lots of positive energy, no detail.
They are forecasting 5% production growth in 2018. There are lots of other oilcos selling at depressed prices with stronger growth prospects. Why not them?
Since your premise seems to be based on strong oil prices, why not just buy oil futures? Why buy the baggage of Penn West?


----------



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

I used to own them--> formally known as Penn West. They had many management issues including accounting fraud. Their wells are not cost effective compared to some of the other names.... This company seems to have a cultural problem at management level. I would stay away, don't waste your hard earned $...


----------

